# Where can I find the paint code on gen 2 cruze



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Fuhnominon said:


> Hello Cruze Talk folks. I'd please like some help as to where I can locate the paint code for my 2016 Chevy Cruze premier gen 2? Thanks in advance for your help.


The paint code is on the RPO sticker, which is in the glove box, IIRC.

The paint code is in the bottom row of text and preceded by a U. If the car is two-tone, there will be a second code to the right preceded with an L (not present in this pic).

I've attached a sticker from my Impala with the paint code circled. 946L is called Cobalt Red. You'd think they would call it Impala Red 

HTH.

Doug











.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Glove box is for 1st gen. 
2nd gen the sticker is in the spare tire well.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you all. I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> The paint code is on the RPO sticker, which is in the glove box, IIRC.
> 
> The paint code is in the bottom row of text and preceded by a U. If the car is two-tone, there will be a second code to the right preceded with an L (not present in this pic).
> 
> ...


Got it. Thanks Doug!


----------

